# HGVC 2007 member guide



## 20maine (Dec 14, 2006)

I received my HGVC 2007 member guide in the mail today. It is shockingly very thick. It includes the club Intrawest resorts that we have been told were being added as affiliated resorts. There are also a couple of resorts that I had no idea we being added. In particular Fiesta Americana at Acapulco and Hilton Vilamoura club in Portugal. It was nice to see some added variety to our vacation choices.


----------



## PigsDad (Dec 14, 2006)

Good to see they added the Intrawest resorts.  Are those resorts available for reservations shorter than a week, like the regular HGVC resorts?


----------



## spike (Dec 15, 2006)

We got ours here on the West Cost. Better than getting it in March like we did one year.


----------



## short (Dec 16, 2006)

*Club Intrawest*

The member guide lists Palm Desert, Sandestin, Whistler, Tremlant.

The points requirement is 4800 for a 2 bedroom plat. but all 52 weeks at those locations are plat.

There is a listing for nightly stays however which I do not think they had last year.

I don't care to go to Palm Desert for an entire week but 3-4 days would be perfect.

Short


----------



## short (Dec 16, 2006)

*Rescued points*

HGVC effective Dec 1 2006 give members the ability to rescue points.  If you are nearing Dec 31 and will not be able to use your 2006 points you can move them forward to 2007 for a fee.

The points are restricted to HGVC property reservation (ie cannot be used for RCI exchanges etc.) and must be used by Dec. 31, 2007.

I could not move my points to 2007 because they were originally 2005 points that I moved forward to 2006 already.  You cannot get them moved forward 2 years using this new method.

I deposited my extra points into RCI for use through Dec 31, 2008.

Short


----------



## CaliDave (Dec 16, 2006)

If you book club reservations online.. they are now changeable, without a fee

Great feature, HGVC comes up with great additions every year


----------



## Sir Newf (Dec 16, 2006)

*Hi Dave- just sent you a PM..*

Thanks in advance for your help...


----------



## jehb2 (Dec 16, 2006)

short said:
			
		

> HGVC effective Dec 1 2006 give members the ability to rescue points.  If you are nearing Dec 31 and will not be able to use your 2006 points you can move them forward to 2007 for a fee.




Short, does this replace the rule that the deadline for moving 2007 points to 2008 is December 31, 2006?

Thanks.


----------



## short (Dec 16, 2006)

*yes and no both are still available.*



			
				jehb2 said:
			
		

> Short, does this replace the rule that the deadline for moving 2007 points to 2008 is December 31, 2006?
> 
> Thanks.



You can bank 100 percent of your 2007 points ahead to 2008 now(and borrow them back if needed) or you can wait until Dec 2007 and bank only what leftover 2007 points you have to 2008.

If you use option 1 and bank all you points ahead and then borrow back as needed the points can then be deposited into RCI at Dec 31 2008 if you still have not used your 2007 banked ahead points.

If you use option 2 and wait until Dec 31 2007 to rescue the remaining points, they must stay in the HGVC system for reservations and expire completely in Dec 31, 2008.

It was for this reason that I decided to push my 2007 points ahead to 2008 now and borrow back as needed.

The member guide does not describes this well.  I called a guide about this to find out the details.

short


----------



## jehb2 (Dec 17, 2006)

short said:
			
		

> If you use option 1 and bank all you points ahead and then borrow back as needed the points can then be deposited into RCI at Dec 31 2008 if you still have not used your 2007 banked ahead points.
> 
> If you use option 2 and wait until Dec 31 2007 to rescue the remaining points, they must stay in the HGVC system for reservations and expire completely in Dec 31, 2008.



So either way forwarded points expire the following year.  If you do it earlier the points can be used for RCI, if you do it later it can only be used for HGVC?

Does that sound correct?


----------



## short (Dec 18, 2006)

*Yes*



			
				jehb2 said:
			
		

> So either way forwarded points expire the following year.  If you do it earlier the points can be used for RCI, if you do it later it can only be used for HGVC?
> 
> Does that sound correct?



Yes, exactly.

Edited to say, if you do option 1 you can bank with RCI only at end of Dec 31, 2008.  You cannot rescue them for another year.

If you do option2 you can deposit with RCI or as HGVC rescued points but if you use the rescue option they must be used in HGVC system only the next year.


----------



## Bill4728 (Dec 18, 2006)

short said:
			
		

> The member guide lists (These Club Intrawest locations) Palm Desert, Sandestin, Whistler, Tremlant.
> 
> The points requirement is 4800 for a 2 bedroom plat. but all 52 weeks at those locations are plat.
> 
> There is a listing for nightly stays however which I do not think they had last year.



My Lord!! Only 4800 points for a 2 bd for a whole week at CI!! What is CI thinking? 

So, it will cost a HGVC member, a 1 bd plat week to reserve a 2 bd plat week at CI. But, it costs CI members, approximatly the same number of points for a 2 bd plat week at CI (220 CI points) to book a 2 bd /week at HGVC. Which, by the way, is 33% more than the 150 points CI members spend to book a 2 bd/week, RED, GC with RCI. 

 I sure hope that CI is very strict about giving up our high demand weeks to HGVC owners. This is truely a bad, bad deal for CI members.


----------



## short (Dec 18, 2006)

*Subject to availability.*



			
				Bill4728 said:
			
		

> My Lord!! Only 4800 points for a 2 bd for a whole week at CI!! What is CI thinking?
> 
> So, it will cost a HGVC member, a 1 bd plat week to reserve a 2 bd plat week at CI. But, it costs CI members, approximatly the same number of points for a 2 bd plat week at CI (220 CI points) to book a 2 bd /week at HGVC. Which, by the way, is 33% more than the 150 points CI members spend to book a 2 bd/week, RED, GC with RCI.
> 
> I sure hope that CI is very strict about giving up our high demand weeks to HGVC owners. This is truely a bad, bad deal for CI members.



Just because you can reserve a high demand week for 4800 points dos not mean there will ever be inventory made available to HGVC members for the highest demand weeks.

A HGVC will also be paying 4800 points for a week in July in Palm Desert, a week in Sept in Sandestin during huricane season, or a week in Whisler during mud season.

An exchange in RCI for red season is 4800 points.  Orlando is red 52 weeks per year but we all know that demand is not the same in Sept as it is in Feb.

Does anyone know how many points are required for CI members to trade into HGVC properties.

Short


----------



## Bill4728 (Dec 18, 2006)

short said:
			
		

> Does anyone know how many points are required for CI members to trade into HGVC properties.


I answered this in the previous post ~220 CI points



			
				Bill4728 said:
			
		

> But, it costs CI members, approximatly the same number of points for a 2 bd plat week at CI (220 CI points) to book a 2 bd /week at HGVC.


----------



## Bootser (Dec 22, 2006)

*What is the window to trade into CI*

What is the window that is allowed to trade into CI resorts by HGVC. Maybe the apparent point disparity is because the opportunity is narrowed thereby opening inventory that may not get used.


----------



## Bill4728 (Dec 22, 2006)

CI members can reserve at 11 months ahead for travel at any CI resort and 9 months ahead at the HGVC resorts.

According to a post on another thread. 
HGVC- elite members can reserve a CI resort at 12 months before travel.
Regular HGVC members can reserve at 9 months before travel.

  So, HGVC elite members seem to get first pick of the CI resorts


----------



## Pronkster (Dec 23, 2006)

Can HGVC members book stays for less than a week at CI  resorts?  If so how many points would this cost?


----------

